# Little Bottle - What do you think?



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

I found this little bottle. I am assuming shoe polish bottle. Still has the brush in it and looks to be polish in it. I cannot get it open. It says:

 Esquire White Scuff-Kote

 Bottom Says:

 KNOMARK MFG. CO. INC. BKLYN N.Y.
 556 2OZ 8-

 Should I attempt to get the lid off and clean it out?

 If you would like to see more pics let me know and I will post them. Thanks!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 24, 2010)

Sometimes they are more valuable with the contents in them....and then sometime you don't know what is in the bottle and could potentially be hazardous to breath in...if you do clean it out I'd wear gloves and do it out side it might make your house smell awful....
    Thats just my opinion...some one else may have a better idea!  It would look pretty cool cleaned up  tho...i  like it nice find[]
 Manda~


----------



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Knowing me I would have tried to open the thing in the house and piss off my wife with the smell. [:-]  She gets mad that I keep bringing "junk" home.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 24, 2010)

It's not junk tho!!! Get a nice collection going and put your "junk treasures" up in your man cave!!!  Maybe one day she'll see the value in it you never know...


----------



## gargreen (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope! Cause I love my "Junk." Since I also metal detect this cellar holes I come home with all sorts a stuff.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Garrett,

 Here's the Wiki-Esquire. You might have the metal cap disintegrate if you try to get it off. Should that happen, at least you can tune up your white bucks.[8D]


----------

